# around how much yathink



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

To install:
coilovers
steering busings
arm bushings
ME rear mounts with the coilovers
lower front strut brace
rear SS lines

??

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

That is,
I own the parts but don't have the tools or the time to install them. So if I go to a shop, what sounds reasonable for the labor.

Seth


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

They'd probably charge you 5 hours of labor for all that... even at $35/hr its still too much...

the first couple items you can install yourself with just a set of wrenches and sockets...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

quick roundup is about $525 in labor for everything....
This is about what I'd charge for it:


Coilovers, $150 for bolt on.. but you'll need them set up too. about $200 for proper corner weighting and alignment. 3 hours labor + alignment.
steering bushings, $75 (total PITA!) 2-3 hours
arm bushings... I assume you're talking about control arm bushings... $60. 2 hours
ME rear mounts.. included in CO install. ...
lower front strut brace.. included in control arm bushing replacement since you have to take it off anyway.
rear SS lines.. $40 to install and bleed entire brake system. 1 hr.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Not too shabby.

I'm wondering since I'm gutting all that stuff if there's anything I'm missing. I'm not going the pillowball route since this is a street only car. However I may replace the OEM mount where the pillowball goes for a new OEM one. Just so the rubber is fresher.
Any ideas?

Seth


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you won't notice any problems with the pillowball mounts... (I assume you're talking about upper strut mounts)
they'll add a small amount of road noise and another small amount of vibration, but I didn't really have a problem with them when I had some on my car.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Right,
The front version of the ME rear mounts (sorta since they do slightly differet things).
What do you mean 'had some'?

Seth


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I had some camber plates a few years ago, but took them off to gain more suspension travel when I made my coilovers.


----------

